# Looking for players and DMs



## Wiggimuck (May 1, 2008)

*UPDATE:* 0 OPEN SPOTs,  7 FILLED

I’m looking to start an online 4th edition D&D group and need players and DMs.  Right now there are two of us and we would like to add about 5 people.  

Although Keep on the Shadowfell doesn’t come out until the end of May we can get started with the preview material and a fan made adventure, The Raiders of Oakhurst.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221806

*Time*:  Wednesdays, weekly, 9pm to midnight Eastern Standard Time (that’s GMT -5)

*Campaign and Adventures*:  The published 4th edition D&D adventures: H1 Keep on the Shadowfell, H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth, H3 Pyramid of Shadows, etc.

*Online Venue*:  Which gaming venue we use is open for discussion, as along as we can speak to each other and see the battle map.  Here are some possible options for the battle map: OpenRPG, Maptool, or Vassal.  Skype is a good voice program.

*DMing*:  There is no set DM.  DMs rotate from adventure to adventure, so about every 3 levels.  Anyone can DM (no experience necessary).  When an adventure ends the person who was DMing levels up their character to the party level.  
Example: When Jane started DMing H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth her character was level three, but now the other characters have reached level 6.  So Jane levels her character up to level 6 and receives equipment equal to her level.

*Character creation*: We will be starting out at level 1 using the 4th edition rules.  There are no restrictions on party composition.

*Rules and Decision Making*:  The gaming rules follow the core 4th edition material.  When there are questions about adding or changing rules the gaming group decides via consensus or vote.  DMs still have the ability to shape their adventures and DM in their own style, but they can’t change basic rules without the group’s approval.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 6, 2008)

Hey, I'd love to join but I won't be able to until the end of May. Any way I could join up with you guys then? See I'm in Ireland (GMT time) and that'd be 3 am to 5 am playing time 
I get back to the states on May 31st. So, chances?


----------



## Wiggimuck (May 6, 2008)

Yeah that would be fine.  I wasn't planning on starting the first adventure until May 28th, so you might just miss the first session that's all.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 6, 2008)

Awesome. I have maptools and am fairly familiar with a few different editions of it. I also have skype


----------



## Wiggimuck (May 7, 2008)

I am going to send out an update to the group this weekend.  I tried sending you an email through ENWorld.  If you get it could you send me an email at the flax address?


----------



## Aria Silverhands (May 10, 2008)

Which VT software are you planning on using for this?


----------



## Wiggimuck (May 10, 2008)

I (or we) haven't decided yet.  I've been working with OpenRPG, Maptool, and Vassal.  If I can get Maptool to work I'd like to try that program for our first game.


----------



## Aria Silverhands (May 10, 2008)

I'd like to toss my hat into the ring as a possible player then.  May 14th isn't open for me, but you're not starting quite yet.  I've been working a lot of overtime at work and Wednesday has been one of those days.  Next week should be the last since we've got some more people hired.


----------



## Wiggimuck (May 10, 2008)

No problem.  Our first game day is May 21, but Keep on the Shadowfell won't start till May 28.  I sent you an email with the address I am using.


----------



## Treebore (May 18, 2008)

As long as you (any of you) can host as a server I strongly recommend MapTools over OpenRPG, it is a LOT less troublesome.


----------

